# Kennt jemand das Marin?



## chris_sta (17. Januar 2018)

Hi, finde leider nix in der Suche, hab bei meinem Händler nun Marin Bikes gesehen, dadurch habe ich mal auf deren HP geschaut was die so alles anbieten, frage kennt einer das Hawk Hill Jr. ???
Mein Sohn hat in einigen Monaten Geburtstag und das 20" Commencal Meta HT wird einfach immer kleiner...  mmhh

leider steht nichts übers Gewicht, jedoch was ich gut finde, das die Option besteht die 24" gegen 26" aufzurüsten... 

https://www.marinbikes.com/de/bikes/hawk-hill-jr

gruß chris


----------



## giant_r (17. Januar 2018)

kennen tue ich es nicht, finde es aber zumindest interessant. hast du irgendwo gefunden ab welcher groesse das gehen soll?
wenn ich das richtig sehe hat das teil auch halbwegs funktionierende federelemente, wenn das gewicht der gabel auf der x- fusion seite stimmt, ist die mit unter 1900g ja auch nicht so schlecht. gesamtgewicht wäre wirklich interessant um das auch Mal in relation zum preis setzen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_sta (19. Januar 2018)

hab mal den deutschlandvertrieb angeschrieben, kam auch am selben tag ne antwort... die schauen ob´s in meiner nähe einen Händler gibt der eins hat, sonst arrangieren sie was... mal schaun


----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2018)

berichte bitte, wenn es was neues gibt.


----------



## chris_sta (19. Januar 2018)

zum Gewicht, habe zwecks der Gaudi mal den Facebook support angeschrieben, 1std. später kam die Antwot... fix sind die Jungs&Mädlz jedenfalls... 12 kg soll es wiegen... finde ich jetzt gar nicht so schlimm für ein vollgefedertes....


----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2018)

nein, ich auch nicht, vor allem wenn man wie gesagt die sache im verhaeltnis zum preis sieht.
da die 1499 uvp sind, ist das teil sicher nachher beim haendler noch etwas guenstiger.
und brauchbare fullys um 12 kg bei dem preis findet man nicht so oft.
fuer jemanden der nicht schrauben will oder kann, fuer ein eigentlich 26" bike doch dann ganz ok.
dadurch das das teil auch tapered steuersatz hat, passen bei weiternutzung als 26 ja auch noch 
andere brauchbare gabeln etc.
ich habe zwar noch reichlich zeit, allerdings hoffe ich ja immer mal darauf einen xxs giant trance rahmen zu schiessen, das duerfte dann letztendlich was aehnliches sein  (evtl auch erst mal mit 24er laufraedern), nur billiger, weil die meisten anbauteile waeren da.....


----------



## chris_sta (20. Januar 2018)

Hab gestern noch die info bekommen wo eins zum anschauen steht :-D 
war viel los und nur ein Verkäufer da... egal... fahre irgendwann nochmal hin und dann kann ich mehr Infos geben, habe ja noch einige Wochen zeit zum weiter suchen und vergleichen...


----------



## giant_r (20. Januar 2018)

so auf den ersten blick sehen du pedalen noch etwas lang aus, aber ansonsten finde ich es echt ganz ordentlich. ich bin gespannt was du machst...


----------



## chris_sta (22. Januar 2018)

Das sind auch vom "Erwachsenen Bike" die Pedale.... also keine Kinderpedale...
das zweite Foto wollte anscheinend nicht korrekt angezeigt werden...


----------



## giant_r (22. Januar 2018)

ich habe mich da ungenau ausgedrückt, ich meine dass auch die kurbeln sehr lang aussehen, kann aber auch nur eine taeuschung wegen der perspektive sein.


----------



## chris_sta (22. Januar 2018)

habe ich mir mal notiert wenn ich wieder hinfahre  länger als 150mm sollte es jedoch nicht sein für das Bike, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (22. Januar 2018)

mir waren anfangs mit 24" schon 140 fast zu lang,
wenn wir mal von der faustformel koerpergroesse in mm ausgehen.....
aber das waere dann noch kompromiss.


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Januar 2018)

Auf das reale Gewicht bin ich gespannt. Von der Möglichkeit zum Umbau von 24 auf 26 halte ich im übrigen nichts. Die Geometrie passt halt nie wirklich gut. Der Unterschied im Durchmesser ist einfach zu groß. Außerdem wird der Rahmen dadurch ja nicht länger, ist also nach 2 Saisonen so oder so zu kurz.


----------



## chris_sta (24. Januar 2018)

im Prinzip hast du recht das der Rahmen nicht "mit Wächst" hier kann man dann mit Vorbau länge/steigung evtl das versuchen angleichen... eh schwieriges Unterfangen so n kinderbike....


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Januar 2018)

Man muss sich nur damit abfinden das die Nutzungsdauer auf ca. 15cm Wachstum bzw. 2 Jahre beschränkt ist. Dann ist das nicht so schwierig.


----------



## giant_r (24. Januar 2018)

wir haben halt nicht alle das glueck, so wie manche hier staendig irgendwelche prototypenrahmen zur verfuegung zu haben....
nein im ernst, sicher ist das auch immer ein kompromiss, aber es ist halt auch wirklich schon eine menge geld die ein neues bike ausmacht.
die vpace finde ich wirklich gut durchdacht und klasse, aber der preis ist halt schon auch eine andere hausnummer, wenn auch sicher bei einer
demendsprechenden ausstattung. aber eben, wenn ich bei dem marin mal preis und ausstattung im vergleich zum angegebenen gewicht nehme finde ich es zumindest mal ein diskutables angebot. allein die differnz zum v pace sind fuer manche leute die mit dem thema ueberhaupt nicht vertraut sind, oder die bikes von oma und opa bekommen gleich 2 kinderfahrraeder oder mehr oder auch ein einigermassen taugliches hardtail.
daher macht das marin auf mich nach den ersten angaben schon den eindruck, dass es geomaessig ein echtes spassbike sein koennte, was sich aber im z.b. vergleich zu den deutlich abwaertslastigeren commençal auch gut bergauf treten lassen wuerde.
vorausgestezt, wie du sagst das gewicht ist mal real. auch bin ich eigentlich immer noch gespannt, was die denn eigentlich fuer eine mindest-fahrergroesse angeben.


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Januar 2018)

Hi hi, ich habe das nicht wirklich mit dem VPACE Moritz verglichen. Das mit dem Preis ist mir schon bewusst, das marin ist sicher kein schlechtes Angebot. Mir ging es nur um die Geo. Ich finde halt das 24" und 26" in einem Rahmen nicht vernünftig funktioniert. Tretlagerhöhe sowie die Länge des Rahmens ist das Problem. Meiner Meinung nach unvereinbar. Aber das ist bei den Propain Kinder Fullies auch schon so.

Wenn der Rahmen nur auf 26" optimiert wäre, dann würde ich auch gar nix sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (24. Januar 2018)

vieleicht ist er ja 26" optimiert und die hängen trotzdem mal 24” zoll rein.
ich finde es aber echt komisch, dass die auf der webseite nichts zur fahrergroesse sagen, oder bin ich nur zu blind das zu finden.


----------



## chris_sta (25. Januar 2018)

die länge der Kurbel sind 152, steht zumindest auf der HP .... bin vsl. nächste Woche nochmal in der Gegend wo das Bike steht, kann dann nachmessen und wenn es andere Länge hat teile ich es mit, falls nochmal die Möglichkeit ist es zu wiegen ebenso...


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Januar 2018)

Die Geodaten lassen vermuten dass das Bike ab 1,30 geeignet ist. Nach oben hin halt je nach belieben.


----------



## KIV (25. Januar 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> vieleicht ist er ja 26" optimiert und die hängen trotzdem mal 24” zoll rein.


Genau. Für mich sieht das Teil aus wie ein kleines 26er mit 24er Rädern.
(Was nicht zwingend schlecht sein muss...)


----------



## chris_sta (25. Januar 2018)

muss mal meinen sohn mitnehmen dann kann man durchs probesitzen ja schon sehn obs passt oder arg groß ist, innenbeinlänge hat er 60ig und ist 1,30m groß ... ggf kurzen vorbau vielleicht auch negativ... mmh


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Januar 2018)

Die Tretlagerabsenkung wäre für mich selbst für ein 24" zu gering. Mit 26" wäre das Tretlager dann in jeden Fall zu hoch. Der Reach ist ganz gut finde ich und sollte ab 1,30 passen, ggf mit einem 32mm Vorbau. Der Stack ist ganz gut flach, liegt aber eben auch an dem recht hohen Tretlager.


----------



## Thomas_Wepunkt (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo, wir haben ein neues und unbenutztes Marin Hawk Jr für 1000 € abzugeben. Bei Interesse einfach melden. War als Geschenk gedacht, es kam dann aber wie immer anders...


----------



## Linipupini (28. Juni 2018)

Thomas_Wepunkt schrieb:


> Hallo, wir haben ein neues und unbenutztes Marin Hawk Jr für 1000 € abzugeben. Bei Interesse einfach melden. War als Geschenk gedacht, es kam dann aber wie immer anders...


Verkaufsanzeigen gehören in den Basar!


----------



## Thomas_Wepunkt (28. Juni 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Verkaufsanzeigen gehören in den Basar!


Das ist völlig richtig. Ich erstelle auch noch eine Anzeige dazu. Jedoch hat man sich hier dazu unterhalten und da hätte es ja für jemanden interessant sein können. 
Wenns stört, dann einfach löschen oder überlesen


----------



## nosaint77 (13. November 2018)

Gibt es noch was zu dem Bike zu berichten? Preis-/Leistung ist echt gut und aktuell kann ich nur über die 4-Finger-Bremshebel meckern. Hier sehe ich auf einem Foto, das der Hinterbau nicht besonders viel Reifenfreiheit bietet... kann aber auch an der Perspektive liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschungelbuch (28. Mai 2019)

Ich greife das Thema mal wieder auf.
Gibt es einen Erfahrungsbericht zu dem
Marin Hawk Hill jr. Gewicht, Geo, Suspension?

Waren/sind Eure Kinder glücklich damit?
Wäre Euch dankbar, macht einen guten Eindruck.


----------

